# waterpump advice please



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi evening guys, hope all is well down your ends.

Just a quick one, see if anyone can help, i have a golf mk4 gt tdi 130 2002 year car, i am looking for a waterpump, can anyone recommend a good brand that is reliable on the net at all.

I have been told to go for a metal one by a few people, not the plastic one, vw are selling me a plastic one but i have been told by vw, that if the plastic one snaps there will be no damage to the bloke. also vw are charging for a surcharge, need to bring the old unit back to get he refund, they recondition them.
If the metal one snaps the engine bloke would be damaged, can anyone help me on this one.

I thought i would ask here as i am a member plus alot of people are clued up on here.

Thanks for reading, have a great weekend from me.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, i have this post for a day here, nobodys helped.

Could someone help me on this one please.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Not being familiar with Golfs i wouldn't know whether a plastic impellor is better than a metal one, I have a BMW and most people advise that the metal ones are better, but Eurocarparts do waterpumps suitable for a golf, manufactured by Circoli, SFK, and KWP, at various prices.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/water-pump-gasket


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

hi thanks for the mail, so this circoli water pump, are they are good brand; out of all of them which one is the better one to go for.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry guys any further advice on this subject, i find water pumps are important in engine maintance.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I replaced plastic on on my a3 with metal one from vwspares.co.uk. Loaded folk on audi forum recommended the metal one over plastic.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

hi thanks, i know the one, i have been tracking one down the net, its in a blue box and begins with k.

The only problem is vw have told me if the metal one snaps, then it would do serious damage to the engine, i am probably swaying towards the plastic one, its just i have fear if it happens thats all.

how many miles did you replace the metal one at, also any problems.

Anyone know who sells the plastic one, just worries me alot if the metal one snaps, but rang vw yesterday and they want 97 pound for a genuine vw waterpump, theres a surcharge on the product, alot of money.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi evening guys, hope all is well down your ends.
> 
> Just a quick one, see if anyone can help, i have a golf mk4 gt tdi 130 2002 year car, i am looking for a waterpump, can anyone recommend a good brand that is reliable on the net at all.
> 
> ...


Look on ebay loads of pumps £25ish use a metal one the point of the metal one is it doesn't brake where the plastics one does i think Vw actually do a metal one


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

would a metal one snap off then, in casde it does theres serious engine damage, i had a look on ebay, not any good ones i believe.

What brands are decent for water pumps.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> would a metal one snap off then, in casde it does theres serious engine damage, i had a look on ebay, not any good ones i believe.
> 
> What brands are decent for water pumps.


http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=191165

if you want an original seremotors will do one for about £30 delivered

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=249


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks, thats in lreland though lol, i live in the uk.

I have been hunting one down on the net, does anyone know if circoli is a good brand, also is it plastic as the orginal oem one.

Sorry to ask who makes vw waterpumps anyone know the company name.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

The link Yin provided suggests that the guy will send a pump out to you, (Northern Ireland is part of the UK) I dont want to add to the confusion but personally i'd prefer a pump with a metal impellor, I know BMW's were supplied with plastic impellored pumps and these were prone to breaking, as far as i'm aware everyone who replaces the waterpump on a BMW prefers to fit the metal impellored ones, I would have thought that a metal one would be less susceptible to going brittle with heat differentials, and so less likely to break, of course if the impellor did break, then bits of plastic can block waterways etc every bit as good as a metal one.

I think your best bet would be to ask on a VW/Golf specific forum, or phone the guy in Yins link, or your local Eurocarparts/GSF and ask their advice, I did spot a post on another forum from someone who had replaced 2 Circoli pumps, and wasn't impressed with them, but that was on a VR6.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> thanks, thats in lreland though lol, i live in the uk.
> 
> I have been hunting one down on the net, does anyone know if circoli is a good brand, also is it plastic as the orginal oem one.
> 
> Sorry to ask who makes vw waterpumps anyone know the company name.


i am in uk as well:thumb: Dave does a great service and charges upto 40% less than mainland dealers i use him for all my parts and so do a lot of other members.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Shared said:


> Not being familiar with Golfs i wouldn't know whether a plastic impellor is better than a metal one, I have a BMW and most people advise that the metal ones are better, but Eurocarparts do waterpumps suitable for a golf, manufactured by Circoli, SFK, and KWP, at various prices.
> 
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/water-pump-gasket


Discount code JAN20 for 20% off


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Might be worth considering changing the belts as well (if its needed shortly) because they will have to come off to get at the water pump anyway.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

the belt are going to be done at the same time, the cam belt you are talking about right.

still have not ordered my water pump, donlt know which one to go for, thats the problem.

euro car parts are not helping me much, they are not to sure which water pump fits my car, they have 4, but each person i speak to, is stating a different one, not good.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Sign up to SeatCupra.net and go to the dealers section. David at SERE will sort you out with any and all the information you need


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i spoke to david down sere motors, he did not give me the part number for the water pump, he thought i was taking the pee.

but thanks anyway for ur help.


----------

